# Recessed wall slot for gas valve & tube



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

Dry vent box
https://www.homehardware.ca/en/rec/...y/R-I3721673?gclid=CLi8t-2K-NQCFQOSfgodqP4BZQ


----------



## tns1 (Jun 26, 2009)

Great idea, but with my framing I need something less than 7" in width.


----------



## 47_47 (Sep 11, 2007)

Gas appliances usually have minimum clearances. I would double check if you can put it closer to the wall.


----------



## tns1 (Jun 26, 2009)

47_47 said:


> Gas appliances usually have minimum clearances. I would double check if you can put it closer to the wall.


Of the ranges I looked at, most provide bumpers on the back or anti-tip brackets that force a fraction of an inch of airspace to exist. Even though they all have extra clearances for cords & pipes, they don't all agree where it should be. I'd still want that wall recess to allow easy hookup for different range choices. 

The old range was all electric & I am leaving the 240v wiring just in case.


----------



## BayouRunner (Feb 5, 2016)

I horse traded a job a few weeks ago. I needed some cabinet work done, he needed to convert to a gas range but had no gas. I didn't take a picture but we just framed a box like you have with the two by fours. So he could have a valve and push it all the way back. Although we did the box horizontally not vertical like you have. It's not finished, but it was functional. And you would have to pull the stove out to see it. We brought the iron pipe down the wall and put a 90 with a gas valve. Nice neat pocket


----------



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

Am I missing something don't most stoves have a space on the back of the oven drawer for plugs and pipe connections? If not won't the connection on the stove hold it out from the wall? If it's just the pipe it can just be put inside the wall pretty easy.


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC (Sep 11, 2010)

Or just go to HD or Lowes and get a 6x6 or whatever gray JBOX in the electrical section.... they are not a recep Jbox.... just oversize Jbox in heavy plastic that you can drill out for your pipe size.... cost $5-8 bucks.


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

I'm with BayouRunner, why does it need to be finished? You can trim it on the outside, but I don't see the need. It is hidden and totally utilitarian.


----------

